# coonhound



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

ANy one out there have a coonhound or litter bout to come out.... looking for a dog for uncle/ me ... he was real big coonhunter but as slowly sleped out of it had really great dogs when i was probably not alive but ive got that **** fever and want a dog for him casue we had to shot his last one... and his neighbor / son in aw has some but are pathitic i took his dog hunting it wouldnt even go stay with me.....any help guys.??


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Were you located?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

southeast kansas but willing to travel aways to get one.....(200miles or something like that....)


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

any specific breed or line? and what ya willing to spend


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

walker mainly but mit be pursued o a diff. breed if good price...

Couple hundred for new pups


----------

